# Bi-color pups



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

Just curious what a bi-color pup looks like as opposed to a sable or black and tan.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

This is a bicolor puppy:










sable puppy:










blanket black and tan:









I don't have any of saddle black/tan. I've never had those.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Angela... wouldn't you say the first one is a blk-tan also??? It has some brown on the face and as far as I understand, a true bi-color only has brown on their legs/feet, nowhere else?


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

i think your right paivi


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Same bicolor pup now (owned by Carolina on the board)


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Bi-Color puppies usually have just the slightest bit of tan on their toes when they are born. The black usually extends down their legs and gives them tar-heels. 

Black and Tans show more tan than bi-colors, but how much usually depends on the extent of their saddle and mask. (Are they going to be a blanket back Black and Tan? Or a small saddle?)

Sable puppies are the easiest to identify because they don't look really black on their backs...they look kind of gray or tan. The black on a sable starts to really come in when they get their adult coats.

I only have pictures of my sable puppy. You can really see, that while he has the black mask, the sides and back don't really look black. 
At 5 weeks









And at 9 weeks.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I love this site. I never new about bi color. Which are the most commonly seen? The black and tan saddle?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Her sire is a bicolor, Hardy. They can have black on the face and chest. 

With the pics of the blanket black and tans, their tan extends further up the arm. 

Blanket bl/tan from same litter as the 2 bl/tan pups above at 2 yrs of age:









Sire of Gala at 5 months:











My sch3 female before she died was a bicolor. She had tan on the chest as well:


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

You do not know you have a saddle pup until adult? Also sables get darker as they get older?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I think the line between a dark black and tan and a bi-color can very thin and the 2 are easy to mistake. This site does a good job of explaining the differences and giving illustrations.

http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/07_Colour_&_Pigment/Colour_&_Pigment.html

"Very dark B&Ts are often advertised as bicolours, and can have heads, necks and bodies that are nearly solid black. However, they usually show some tan shading about the base of the ears, and have few or no black hairs down the pasterns, or on the toes or hocks. 

Typically, the bicolour is a black dog with tan points much the same as a doberman. It is in fact the same gene. A very dark one with a strong black mask and much extension of the black may appear to be solid black, with a black undercoat and only some tan shading on the feet."


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Here is a puppy picture of Ivy's sister Izzie. She is a bi-color:











Then here is a picture of another one of Ivy's sisters. Her name is Ivanna and she is a sable. It is hard to tell in this picture but she is. She looks like her mom-Zada:











Momma Zada:










This is a bi-color pup as well (this one isn't related to Ivy):










Sorry the pics are so large


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: SuperpupAngela... wouldn't you say the first one is a blk-tan also??? It has some brown on the face and as far as I understand, a true bi-color only has brown on their legs/feet, nowhere else?


Nope. Bi-colors can have some small tan markings on the chest and face, not just the legs.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

From same site:
3. Rich Bicolour, Melanistic Bicolour, faded bicolour.
Typically, the bicolour is a black dog with tan points much the same as a doberman. It is in fact the same gene. A very dark one with a strong black mask and much extension of the black may appear to be solid black, with a black undercoat and only some tan shading on the feet. Theoretically, bicolours always show tan around the vent, but I have seen a virtually black dog with just enough tan around the vent (and between the toes) to suspect that it was a bicolour, but not enough to be sure. However, a pale bicolour can look strikingly like a black sable, showing much black over a light grey undercoat, with tan or grey over the nape of the neck and along the harness lines, and black markings on the legs and feet. These dogs have the genetics for fading of the black mantle, and while they can still appear dark to the eye, will produce colour fading.

the "rich" bicolor shown is what most people consider a bicolor and not a bl/tan.

Pups with saddles will get them as the get older as the color will fade into a saddle if thats what they genetically were born with. You would need to know the parents and what was behind them.

Sables can get darker or lighter. Depends.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mjb03You do not know you have a saddle pup until adult? Also sables get darker as they get older?


I think you can pretty much guess the patterning on your dog based on the parents and genetics, (obviously a puppy already showing a lot of tan and saddle won't grow up to be a blanket back) but yes, I don't think you can tell the full extent of the change in a puppy's coat until it's done growing.

And yes, traditionally sables darken up as they get older. I have seen some who fade on the face, but the body does seem to darken up, I think most noticeably from puppy to young adult.


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

I get the blankets and bi-colors mixed up. I love them both!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

So would you say my Brandie is a bi-color then???









http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa273/superpup12/Brandie1.jpg[/img]] 

http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa273/superpup12/Brandie-1.jpg[/img]]


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

She looks like a blanket to me. Usually bicolors have the tarheels on them and she seems to have alot of tan on the face like the blanket I posted above.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

No, I wouldn't say Brandie is a bicolor. Maybe a blanket back or a saddle back black/tan. Won't know which til she's older.


----------



## MMcK (Feb 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: FourDogsRule
> 
> 
> This is a bi-color pup as well (this one isn't related to Ivy):
> ...


That's our bi-color pup!


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Freyja at 8 weeks:










10 weeks or so:










At 3-4 months:










A few months later:










About a year:


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

oh how gorgeous!!!


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Love all the pics!









The first bi pup looks like my Colby ( RIP) did.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I always thought the black extending to the knee was a hallmark of a bi-color???

lol - the bi-colored blanket back. Always loved just one eyebrow raised at me, like he's thinking 'Don't take my picture now, I don't look good wet.'









and with his bratty tongue out adopted brother. We used to call them the black dog and the blond dog.


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

Radar was described by the breeder as being a black and tan that will most likley look like a bi-color. Most of the pups were dark sables. I need more photos for you to look at him now... I took more to post yesterday and then realized last nght I did not have a memory card in my camera!



















What do you guys think?


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

Here are a few of both~~enjoy~


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Some of those pups look just like KC! Kinda freaked me out for a moment.
My two best shots of KC's coloring. You can see how she is almost all black.

















Mace for sure is a sable... He is the one that is in the middle of the group. But just so you can see several.









And not everyone in the litter was a light sable. There were two dark ones.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> and with his bratty tongue out adopted brother. We used to call them the black dog and the blond dog.


I love the tongue out- too funny!


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

All these puppy pics are killing me- I want one!


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Radar is definitely a bicolor. Not a B&T.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Radar looks like a bi-color because of the toe penciling and tar heels, he is adorable! Onyx is a bi-color and Kacie a blanket~ here are pics of Onyx and her brother at ten weeks:*








*her yr. old after the party pic:*








*And Kacie:*


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I say Brandie is a blanket back


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SuperpupSo would you say my Brandie is a bi-color then???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is our Bogart.



















They could pass as twins.


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow!

First off - LOVE LOVE LOVE the pictures! Keep 'em coming!

Like a few others who have posted here, I'm most confused about the blanket vs. bi-color (honestly, I'd hadn't ever heard of a "blanket black and tan" until reading this thread). My 8.5 yr old male is black and tan/red and my female who passed earlier this year was a sable, so those I know....but after meeting a couple of BEAUTIFUL bi-colors this past week, I'm fallen in love with their coloring.

The sire of our pup (due in May.....yay!) is a bi-color, while the dam is a rich pigmented "semi-blanket" black and tan?! There's a possibility of some bi-colors in their litter. We're keeping our fingers crossed for a female.

http://www.adlerstein.com
(see puppies page - Caliber/Drexi litter)

This website has been such a great resource for me....I appreciate all your posts! Would love to see more!


----------



## upinya (Jan 11, 2005)

Here is a Bi-Color, a Sable and a Black and tan. A pitbull too!


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Bi color pups: 









Male on right shown here by himself:










Same pup as an adult on the left and his brother on the right:



















When I think bi-color, the dogs shown above are what come to my mind. Bi-colors do not change, (or only very slightly), in color from puppyhood to adulthood. 

This color is what I would call a blanket black and tan:









I think the puppy named Bogart above will end up being the color of this male with maybe more color in the face. He already has more color under the chin.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW Anne, those dogs are breathtaking!!!!


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi,

I really like the pics.

Take care!!


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi,

I really like the pics.

Take care!!


----------



## daviddrena (Dec 25, 2006)

those two brothers are awesome


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Yah, what daviddrena said. Love how black their faces turned out.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

This is Biggi v Riettmann's Hof SchH3, KKL-1-she was our bi-color girl, just gorgeous















I see many people advertise their litters as bi-colors, then when I see pics they are black and tan puppies..they already have so much tan on their faces, you can tell where their mask will be...


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Myth is going to be a dark like Kway, not a bi-color


----------

